
The Elvis Presley coverup: What America didn’t hear about the death of the king - yiedyie
http://www.salon.com/2014/11/16/the_elvis_presley_coverup_what_america_didnt_hear_about_the_death_of_the_king/
======
kjs3
Don't you blaspheme The King, ya hear! :-)

------
cossatot
> Dr. Nick testified that if he had not given Elvis a large proportion of the
> drugs he demanded, other doctors would have... His defense was weakened
> substantially by evidence that he had prescribed an excessive amount of
> drugs to at least ten other patients, including rock star Jerry Lee Lewis
> and his own teenage daughter, Chrissy.

Hi, everybody!

